# What's a good night before thanksgiving meal?



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

We're doing ham.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

In my house it is carry out! 

Too many other things being baked, cooked, prepped for Thanksgiving to allow anything else to be cooked! (I have a very small kitchen)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

PIZZA!!! 
Nothing to clean up and the kitchen is ready for us to get started at 6:00 tomorrow morning.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

we each make our own thing...

this year, I decided to eat the turkey MRE XX (2000) #18:
Turkey Breast w/Gravy & Potatoes
Chocolate Sports Bar
Cheese Spread
Crackers (Vegetable)
Pound Cake
Beverage Base, Powdered
.......................................................................

after eating THAT (and a laxative), I now have one more thing to be thankful for... perspective


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I made the dinner rolls and pies today. The rolls are about to come out of the oven and I wonder how many I'll eat before I go to bed?

Had Spanish rice for dinner, with tomatoes, black beans, and corn, plus homemade cornbread. Just worked out that way.

Though if I could invite myself to one of the dinners above, it would have been a toss-up between the Ham and the pizza!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Though if I could invite myself to one of the dinners above, it would have been a toss-up between the Ham and the pizza!


Since you were so kind when you offered to mail us your snow, I think it's only fair that I recipricate and offer to mail you some of the pizza we didn't eat last night.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We had leftovers last night. Get the fridge cleaned out some.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Frozen pizza. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Since you were so kind when you offered to mail us your snow, I think it's only fair that I recipricate and offer to mail you some of the pizza we didn't eat last night.


Why, thank you! Save on expenses, though, go ahead and send it parcel post. It's winter, it should "keep", right?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Genevieve said:


> We had leftovers last night. Get the fridge cleaned out some.


leftovers?  what be these mythical leftovers ye be talking on aboot?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

"What's a good night before thanksgiving meal?"

Uhm ... for us or the turkey?


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Small 11.98 lbs. bird cooking right now.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

We had frozen lasagna.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

catsraven said:


> We had frozen lasagna.


I hope you cooked it!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> I hope you cooked it!


Oh you have to cook it? :lolsmash:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

You could just run the frozen lasagna through a food processor and have Italian smoothies.


----------

